# [OTW]A máquina de seus sonhos

## fernandotcl

Eu estava vendo a atividade do fórum meio baixa, e decidi abrir um OTW aqui.  :Very Happy: 

Qual é a máquina do sonho de vocês (ou o conjunto de máquinas, quem sabe...  :Smile: )?

O meu verdadeiro sonho de consumo descobri faz pouco tempo.

PowerMAC G5:

2 processadores RISC PowerMAC 970 a 2GHz

8Gb SDRAM PC3200

1 HD de 200Gb Serial ATA expandido para 510Mb como no Slashdot (só se isso for seguro  :Wink: )

1 ATI Radeon 9800 Pro

Um monitor da Apple, ainda não me decidi entre o de 17" ou o de 20"

Um teclado USB com fio

Um mouse ótico USB com fio (odeio trocar pilhas  :Smile: )

Um conjunto de som modesto, duas caixas e um subwoofer

Só que o preço está um pouquinho salgado. Só um PowerMAC G5 com dois processadores à 1.8GHz, 512Mb SDRAM e Radeon 9600 está custando de R$15 mil (pouco menos de 5 mil euros) pra cima...

Sem contar o monitor que deve ser uma fortuna também. No total deve dar mais de R$30 mil (pouco menos de 10 mil euros), talvez R$40 mil (uns 13 mil euros)! É um carro de luxo!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Enderson

Pergunta difícil!

Realmente sonho num Mac, mas prefiro um notebook mac, ainda

não sei qual, mas depois deste tópico, eu vou procurar o que se

encaixa nos meus sonhos!!  :Smile: 

----------

## malloc

Bem se e mesmo de sonho...

Dual Opteron 248

2 x WD Cheetah 15k rpm 36,7 (em raid 0) (pro sistema)

Disk Rack HP com 10 x WD Cheetah 74 Gb (pra guardar coisas)

1 x Ati Radeon 9800

2 x LCD's da Sony ou LG de 22" (Xinerama) 

1 x Audigy 2 ZS (Somzinho)

1 x Pioneer 107-D (gravador de DVD's só pra backups importantes)

1 x Conjunto de colunas 7.1 da Creative

E acho q e tudo. 

 :Smile: 

É claro q podia trocar isto tudo por uma workstation da sun  :Smile: 

----------

## fernandotcl

É mesmo, esqueci dos drives flexíveis.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Como o PMG5 só tem espaço para um drive óptico, eu gostaria de um DVD-RW/CD-RW 8x16x8x60x48x60. Isso eu acho que ainda não existe...  :Very Happy:  Ok, pelo menos o DVD-R/CD-RW que vem com ele está bom.

 *malloc wrote:*   

> 2 x WD Cheetah 15k rpm 36,7 (em raid 0) (pro sistema)
> 
> Disk Rack HP com 10 x WD Cheetah 74 Gb (pra guardar coisas)

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## AngusYoung

 *malloc wrote:*   

> Bem se e mesmo de sonho...
> 
> Dual Opteron 248
> 
> 2 x WD Cheetah 15k rpm 36,7 (em raid 0) (pro sistema)
> ...

 

Uma máquina dessas estaria de bom tamanho para mim ...  :Smile: 

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *emaia wrote:*   

> Pergunta difícil!
> 
> Realmente sonho num Mac, mas prefiro um notebook mac, ainda
> 
> não sei qual, mas depois deste tópico, eu vou procurar o que se
> ...

 

Eu não sou um cara exigente, eu me contentaria com um desses: http://www.apple.com/powerbook/index17.html

----------

## nafre

Depende, do vc fala:

Se fosse pra escolher sem olhar preco eu queria um MAC

agora se tiver que comprar prefiro um athlon64

Com 1gb de memoria Ram

Geforce 

Monitor Cristal Liquido

E claro um som potente!!

Um abracao!

----------

## AngrA

nossa..

para mim um um dual opteron estava exelente...

huuu

/me viciado em AMD

----------

## fernandotcl

Eu estava pensando, se eu tivesse 15 mil reais, será que eu gastaria tudo num G5? Sai mais barato fazer um cluster de x86...

----------

## jbrazio

'k.. fiquei babado pelo G5.. :-/

----------

## Kobal

Um Altix ou um notebook com o centrino de 2 GHz.

----------

## meetra

PowerBook G5 (quando sair...)

----------

## fernandotcl

No momento eu ficaria feliz com mais um computador para fazer de workstation. Alguma coisa como: uma placa mãe Asus/Abit/Gigabyte com AGP 4x, Athlon XP 1600+, 256MB de RAM DDR266 ou DDR333, GeForce 4 MX 440-SE, um HD de 20GB 5200rpm Linux-only  :Wink: , sem floopy, com um LG 52x24x52, monitor LCD 17" preto de marca boa, uma case como esta essa, mouse óptico preto e um teclado da LinuxMall que eu vi em outro post.

----------

## Kobal

 *Quote:*   

>  e um teclado da LinuxMall que eu vi em outro post. 

 

Nao compre esse teclado não, esse meu não durou quase nada ele começa a trocar as letras, so reiniciando que dava jeito, até larguei ele de mão tava com 5 meses de uso.

----------

## To

Não gosto de MAC, questão pessoal.

Mas um dual AMD com tudo o máximo de RAM que poder levar, de uma marca tipo kingston, uma ATI X800, e uns 2 drives de 200 megas.

Uma caixa da noiseblocker todo em acrilico. Teclado e rato logitech MX bluetooth, monitor flatron de 21'. E.... acordei  :Wink: 

Tó

----------

## nafre

Gostei desta Tó...

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Kobal wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    e um teclado da LinuxMall que eu vi em outro post.  
> 
> Nao compre esse teclado não, esse meu não durou quase nada ele começa a trocar as letras, so reiniciando que dava jeito, até larguei ele de mão tava com 5 meses de uso.

 

Putz... Vou ter que achar outro mini teclado.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kobal

Existe os da MS, pelo menos o hardware deles é bom. 

Tem o da Apple tb, mais ele e bem caro aqui no Brasil no Paraguay ele e bem em conta.

----------

## fernandotcl

O problema dos da Apple é eu acho que todos eles são sem fio, e eu odeio trocar pilhas. Mas eu vi alguns mini-teclados de outras marcas também. Eu só acho que um pra mim não precisa ser tão "mini". Eu gostaria de um que tivesse o teclado numérico, só que mapeado pras teclas numéricas que ficam encima das teclas de letras, e que essas não existissem. Deve ser complicado digitar um ip usando essas teclas em cima das letras.  :Very Happy: 

Eu acabei de ver no site da Apple, lançaram um PowerMAC G5 com processadores @2.5GHz...  :Shocked: 

EDIT: Ah, e como esse tópico já está meio velho, eu diria que eu prefiro o meu com uma GeForce 6800.

EDIT 2: Esses PowerMACs @2.5GHz usam um watercooler... ou talvez sejam dois, um pra cada processador...  :Shocked: 

EDIT 3: Não, é só um watercooler. Na verdade, os dois processadores são resfriados com água. A água resfria um processador, vai ao outro e resfria esse também, e então a água quente volta pro dissipador, que com a ajuda do cooler tira o calor, e devolve pros processadores a água resfriada.

----------

## RoadRunner

Bem, a minha máquina de sonhos não sei qual é, mas sei quais não são. E isso inclui todos os X86 que há e todos aqueles que ouvi falar que irão haver. A arquitectura x86 está obsoleta, tudo o que é inovação são pequenas melhorias numa arquitectura que deveria ter sido redesenhada há muito tempo..

Daí que a minha máquina de sonho seria um multiprocessador RISC qualquer com um monitor plasma gigante e memória não volátil em vez de discos.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Bem, a minha máquina de sonhos não sei qual é, mas sei quais não são. E isso inclui todos os X86 que há e todos aqueles que ouvi falar que irão haver. A arquitectura x86 está obsoleta, tudo o que é inovação são pequenas melhorias numa arquitectura que deveria ter sido redesenhada há muito tempo..

 

Eu também li alguma coisa sobre x86, parece estar no mercado simplesmente porque o Windows só consegue rodar em compatíveis de x86. Parece que RISC é melhor até por que aquece menos. E eu li também que um Alpha 1,25GHz desbanca um P4 3,2 GHz.

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Daí que a minha máquina de sonho seria um multiprocessador RISC qualquer com um monitor plasma gigante e memória não volátil em vez de discos.

 

Discos sem dúvida são coisas à serem abolidas, começando pelos disquetes. Hoje existem USB memory sticks com capacidades boas o suficiente.

----------

## jbrazio

Mas infelizmente qualquer maquina que não seja x86 custa praticamente os olhos da cara.. portanto não deverá passar somente de uma maquina de sonho. :-/

Podemos sempre também sonhar com os frigoríficos da SUN com, até, setenta e dois processadores de dezaseis megas de cache cada um.. enfim.

----------

## dafaca

Ficaria feliz com um DUAL Athlon64 (já existe?)

Memoria Kingston de 2GB

Radeon 9800

HD SATA 200GB

Um gabinete da thermaltake Tsunami Aluminum Case

E pra exagerar, um deste aqui:

http://www.9xmedia.com/pages-Build_a_system/X-Top---3over3.html

Sem esquecer o meu gentoo compilado para Athlon64.  :Cool: 

----------

## djin

um powerbook ja eh sonho de mais pra mim

----------

## Animal-X®

Todos esses que vcs citaram são meros brinquedinhos !!!

A Tyan especializou-se de vez na fabricação de placas-mãe para servidores e servidores de alto desempenho de um modo geral. O grande lançamento nesta feira foi a sua placa-mãe K8QS Pro (internamente chamada s4882), uma placa-mãe para quatro processadores Opteron. É realmente interessante ver a escalada da AMD no mercado de servidores. Esta placa-mãe da Tyan equipará o super computador chinês da Academia Chinesa de Ciências, que terá 460 nós, ou seja, 1.840 processadores Opteron. 

A K8QS Pro tem quatro soquetes DDR-DIMM para cada processador (cada processador opera em DDR Dual Channel), suportando um total de 32 GB de memória, usa o chipset AMD 8131/8111, dois slots PCI-X de 64 bits e 66/33 MHz, dois slots PCI-X de 64 bits e 133/100/66/33 MHz e um slot PCI de 32 bits e 33 MHz, chip gráfico ATI Rage XL, quatro portas Serial ATA controladas pelo chip SiliconImage Sil3114, dois canais SCSI Ultra320 controlados pelo chip LSI 53C1030 e duas portas Gigabit Ethernet controladas pelo chip Broadcom BCM5704C. 

http://www.clubedohardware.com.br/fotos/computex2004-68.jpg

Acompanhando o lançamento da K8QS Pro, a Tyan lançou também o seu servidor Transport TX46, que é equipado com esta placa. Em um rack 2U, este servidor suporta 2 discos SCSI hot swap, tem quatro ventoinhas de 80 mm, coolers ativos para os processadores e fonte de 700 W.

http://www.clubedohardware.com.br/fotos/computex2004-69.jpg

Matéria completa: http://www.clubedohardware.com.br/computex2004-dia2-4.html

----------

## jbrazio

É um adeus à SUN ?   :Shocked: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> É um adeus à SUN ?  

 

O quê os SPARC tem de diferencial?

----------

## jbrazio

Peço desculpa mas não compreendi a pergunta. :-/

Fiz aquela observação devido ao frigorifico maior que a SUN possui no seu site tem no máximo 72 dual-threaded processadores, o que o Animal-X apresentou leva 1840 processadores.. 

 :Shocked: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> Peço desculpa mas não compreendi a pergunta. :-/
> 
> Fiz aquela observação devido ao frigorifico maior que a SUN possui no seu site tem no máximo 72 dual-threaded processadores, o que o Animal-X apresentou leva 1840 processadores.. 
> 
> 

 

Ok, eu não fui muito claro. Eu reparei na ironia do seu post, mas eu postei a pergunta realmente porque eu queria saber o que os SPARC têm de diferencial, porque muita gente fala deles e eu ainda não entendi porque. E sim, uma olhada no Google ajudaria, mas eu preferiria uma opinião despolarizada, não informação do site da Sun.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jbrazio

Não sou grande conhecedor de SPARC mas penso que a sua grande diferença é que a arquitectura do processador foi desenhada a pensar em sistemas gigantes compostos por multiprocessadores e em velocidade de processamento com frequências de relógio relativamente mais baixas. (Menor consumo de energia, menor aquecimento, etc e tal.)

Mas isto são as palavras de um leigo.

Site sem ser da SUN, wikepedia serve ?

----------

## fernandotcl

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> Site sem ser da SUN, wikepedia serve ?

 

Serve sim, ajudou bastante, obrigado.  :Very Happy: 

----------

